# Mulch for rhubarb



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

What kind of mulch would rhubarb like? I have pine needles, pine cones, last years maple leaves, grass clippings, paper bags, a bit of bark chips.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I like the pine needles and leaves. I generally use loft droppings mixed with shredded maple leaves in the fall. Then do nothing all summer while it slowly breaks down. Hoed in some horse manure around the perimeter of each clump today so that the nutrients in it will also eventually work down to the roots.

Martin


----------



## nebula5 (Feb 4, 2003)

I usually use shredded maple leaves, but this year used grass clippings (piled on in the fall.) The plants seem to have come up earlier and more vigorously. Maybe leaves one year and grass clippings the next.


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

I use bark chips. The last a loooooong time and the rhubarb loves the nutrition they provide as they decompose


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks! I'll try some maple leaves, I have some old ones. I'll remember to give them chx poo in the fall too. I just divided them(or was it "it"). My mom made a killer strawberry rhubarb pie, and I remember getting strawberry rhubarb jam at the store as a kid(wah! no more). Have to make my own!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Just plain leaves, bark chips, or anything else of low nutrient value needs something richer. A 4-year old plant may have a root system 8' wide and 8' deep. It needs a big root system to store up enough food to send up a lot of stems and leaves in a short time. Therefore the fertilizing mulch doesn't have to be right on top of the plant but may be a foot or more away. Fairly fresh manure can thus be used without any coming in contact with the stems. 

Martin


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

before I put the leaves on...here I'll show the layers(pinecones on the top)

Pinecones(to hold down the leaves)
Maple leaves
shredded maple leaves, scratched in
scratched in wood ash, powdered eggshell, coffee grounds(my fertilizer)
"good" dirt was put around the plant when I set it in the ground (been amended with wood ash and rotted grass clippings)


----------

